# Great song, give it a listen



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Heard a great song, new to me, called "Magnetic", sung by Judith Edelman, from her album "Clean Glass Jar". It's about love and the earth's pending magnetic pole shift.

"What's gonna happen when the magnetism fades?
Will we burn up one bright day?
Will the aurora borealis give us one last show?"

"It's the tug that I crave
It's how opposites behave
Is electricity all there is to you and me?"

It's really good.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, Love and magnetic shift? They are Polar Opposites. Couldn't resist the obvious pun.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Judith Edelman - Magnetic:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you, James m.


----------

